# Introductions



## Nathan

Hey Florcraft!

Send the original file to my email and I'll see what I can do: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## NutAndBoltKing

I'm the NutAndBoltKing from Northern New Jersey. Prior to starting my fastener and tool supply business in the 70s I was a NYC Union Ironworker and a NJ Union Carpenter and Millwright. I also deal in used machinery, small engines and welding equipment. My policies prohibit me from using forums for profit - but I'll be more than happy to help with any fastener questions. 

GOOD LUCK diychatroom!!


----------



## Nathan

NutAndBoltKing said:


> My policies prohibit me from using forums for profit


My policies do too NutAndBoltKing  

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Grumpy

MY name is Grumpy. Yup that's what my mothe rnamed me 

I work in the exterior remodeling industry with nearly a decade of experience.

Expect me to ask almost as many questions as I plan to answer.


----------



## hatchet

My name is Rich. Grew up in and around construction. Started paid jobs when I was 13 - been doing some type of construction ever since. I've done residential (30k - 1m), commercial (600k - 130m), built furniture, timber framing, performed all the MEP trades at one point or another.


----------



## poolking

Hi,

I signed up because of the post over at vbulletin.com.

I'm from the United Kingdom and for me they should rename D.I.Y to Destroy It Yourself.

No one in their right mind would leave me to turn a tap on and off let alone power tools.


----------



## Nathan

Welcome poolking!


----------



## Rich

I am from New Jersey, US (since we have non-US on the board)

I love doing just about anything on my house. I've installed cabinets, laminate flooring, drywall, painted, molding, new door, plumbing, tilework (wall and soon floor), electrical. The only two things that have been done to the house that I didn't do were the Windows and Kitchen Countertops (both were required to be installed by manfacturer contractor)

I "stumbled" into the site from a search engine that pointed me to the contractorschatroom.com.


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you Rich! 

Let me know if you have any questions on using the board.

And fire away any DIY questions you may have. We have a team of contractors ready to answer and discuss!


----------



## ProWallGuy

My name is Tim Bodine from St. Louis MO.
My company is Professional Wallpaper & Paint.
Been in the paper busines for over 15 years, taught as an apprentice to my Grandfather.
Member of the National Guild Of Professional Paperhangers.
If I'm not hanging paper, I'm making our waters safe from the dreaded black bass, ala tournament style


----------



## ToddS

My name is Roger
I live in Maryland and I love to rip things apart on the weekends. The problem is I don't know what the heck I'm doing. Came here to get some answers


----------



## Nathan

I think we all like to rip stuff apart here Roger 
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Guest

*Bryan E*

I like to ask u a question 


why are we paying workmans comp out of our check and then when ur injured they dont give all of ur check only two thirds?
To me this is BS and should be looked at what do u think and can u help answer my question?


----------



## Nathan

Unregistered said:


> I like to ask u a question
> 
> 
> why are we paying workmans comp out of our check and then when ur injured they dont give all of ur check only two thirds?
> To me this is BS and should be looked at what do u think and can u help answer my question?


You may want to ask your question over at www.contractorschatroom.com 
This board is for DIY homeowners.

Thanks


----------



## mikesewell

Made it here. Howdy guys.


----------



## housedocs

Hello all,

I'm Jim Drewery, from north central MO, owner of House Docs. Started working construction as a teenager working for my grandpa, remodeling old houses for rentals and resale. Other than a 6 yr stint in the USAF right after high school I've worked in the construction business all my life. Done everything from framing to drywall, roofing to tilesetting. Try to keep current on new products and practices.

I see some familiar folks here already, Hi Tim, are they biting yet?

Very nice site Nathan, really like the color scheme, very easy on the eyes! Keep up the good work my man!


----------



## Teetorbilt

Steve here, sorry for the delay.
Dad was a GC and I grew up in construction, switched to engineering when he died in '73. I have a BE,ME and PHD's in fluid dynamics and hydrodynamics. I never really left construction as I built a few of my own homes during my 'engineer days'. I started my first business in '89, shortly followed by re-entering the construction business in '91, I recently purchased a yacht stabilizer business and intend to open a window treatment storefront when the building is completed.
I am a Residential Contractor and concentrate on remodels, I also sub to large developers, zeroing in on custom kitchens. Intriguing custom cabnitry in exotic woods is my specialty.


----------



## Nathan

housedocs said:


> Very nice site Nathan, really like the color scheme, very easy on the eyes! Keep up the good work my man!


 
Great to have you here!

Are you a member of www.ContractorTalk.com? Would love to see you over there as well since your a pro.


----------



## LJD

Arrrghhhh!!! AhoYY, Mateys!

I am here to help you. I do lots of stuff myself, and can tell you how, too, if you don't poke me in the eye.

Hahah har haR HAR!!!

My name is Floyd, but I prefer CAPTAIN Floyd. I may look mean, but I'm a real nice guy, even though I look like a pirate. I look forward to shippin' out wit y'all.


----------



## Cole

Welcome Floyd.


----------



## Grumpy

Me be Grumpy.


----------



## LJD

Grumpy said:


> Me be Grumpy.


Well, geez, ya don't hafta be so grumpy about it.

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Just kidding. Welcome aboard, Sailor!


----------



## Mike Swearingen

I just joined here as a referral by Jim Drewery (aka housedocs, aka awesomedale). Been DIYing for more than 50 years (started out as a mere child, of course...lol). I also just voluntarily resigned over at DIY.com as a super moderator, group moderator, moderator and member after more than five years and over 13,000 posts, PMs and emails. (Don't ask...too long and not worth the telling). I enjoy helping others, but I'm not a pro at any of it. Keep me straight, if I blow one. I have a very thick skin, but a very low tolerance of BS. LOL. Mike


----------



## housedocs

Mike Swearingen said:


> I just joined here as a referral by Jim Drewery (aka housedocs, aka awesomedell). Been DIYing for more than 50 years (started out as a mere child, of course...lol). I also just voluntarily resigned over at DIY.com as a super moderator, group moderator, moderator and member after more than five years and over 13,000 posts, PMs and emails. (Don't ask...too long and not worth the telling). I enjoy helping others, but I'm not a pro at any of it. Keep me straight, if I blow one. I have a very thick skin, but a very low tolerance of BS. LOL. Mike


Mike very happy you accepted my invitation. I think you'll find this a more enjoyable experience than at that other place.


----------



## ProWallGuy

> I see some familiar folks here already, Hi Tim, are they biting yet?


Jim, just remember a bad day of fishing is always better than a good day at work.  

And yes, the smallies on the Meramec are biting just fine.


----------



## DIYER33

*hello*

My Name is Antonio and I live in Texas. I started working when I was 11 on construction then move on to fixing washers and dreyers. I went to High School in Dallas Texas got my GED and move started working as a cook in a restaurant. Then went back to school and got an ASS degree in Electrical/Electronic system. I like working on anything. Recently I have been working on Computers but I also fix fences and do drywall. My friends call me a workaholic but I like fishing, cooking, and spending time with my family.

Later guys.


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy

I just realized I never introduced myself. I'm Don, I've been in floorcovering for 15 years. I've been told I'm a floor geek, so far I haven't found an aspect of floors I don't find interesting. I hope I'm able to help someone along their way to their next project.

Don


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you Mike and DIYER33. 

I'm sure we can learn a lot from each other.


----------



## toolbag

Hey there Hi there Ho there, howdely doodely everyone! Just found this site looking for some answers to some plumbing questions. All I have to say is this site is outtasight! I'm just an old geezer with some tools, some questions, maybe a few answers, and a beer in my hand.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Welcome and where are ya? You look like the pope gone bad, LOL
We're a little short on plumbers, so jump on in.


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the board Toolbag! Were glad to have you...


----------



## Tomm

I began fixing things as soon as I learned how to break them. It was a matter of ..."fix it, or do without," as Mom used to say.


----------



## toolbag

Tomm said:


> I began fixing things as soon as I learned how to break them. It was a matter of ..."fix it, or do without," as Mom used to say.


Hi Tomm, welcome to the club! I began breaking things as soon as my ol' dad would fix them so we have a lot in common. Hey I just figured out what these smilies are. Cool..



This one is my favorite -> I wear sunglasses just like those, got them on Ebay. Some guy tried to outbid me at the last second but he didn't.


----------



## floorman

Name is dave.from St.Louis mo.I'm a union flooring installer with excess of 15 years experience in floors and have been in construction ever since i can remember.40 with 2 kids,like bass fishing and well more bass fishing .Glad to be around,hope to learn a few things as well as share a few.Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nathan

Welcome floorman... I hope you enjoy the board.
Are you a member of the pro board www.contractortalk.com?


----------



## housedocs

That other board's (which shall remain nameless) loss is our gain. Welcome Dave! I think you'll find this to be a much more user friendly place than where we came from. I do highly recommend contractortalk.com as well, great place, you'll like it Floorman.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Welcome floorman.
From St Louis? Bassfishing? 
Coincidence, I think not


----------



## LJD

housedocs said:


> That other board's (which shall remain nameless) loss is our gain.


What is this "other" board, of which you speak? If ya don't mind.....

I like to spread my knowledge (and my love) around, "contribute" to as many forums as possible, you know!


----------



## housedocs

LJD,

Do a google for my alias and you can figure it out.


----------



## Scott_K

Hey everyone. I'm a typical weekend warrior DIY, mainly a car guy from Long Island NY. Recently bought a house and had it dormered...and now I find this site...doh ! I still have plenty of work to do on the house. Looks like there's a bunch of professionals here, so I can learn a lot of kool stuff. 

Scott


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here Scott... Welcome!


----------



## Inspector

*He who lives in a glass house should not cast stones*



Nathan said:


> Let us know a little about yourself.
> Where your (should be "you're") from: Originally from Milwaukee, WI, but have been living in Indiana since 1974.
> Your DIY Interest: Home inspection student (an older one at that) in training
> How you heard about the site: Google search
> Etc..
> 
> Thanks


I am all too aware that I have my own grammar and spelling problems, and this is not an English grammar forum. If anyone sees any, I am happy to receive correction. Looking forward to learning from other DIY'ers. Nathan: Your DIY knowledge and experience would probably embarrass someone older like I am who should know more about building trades; that's why I am registered on this forum--to learn from others. 

Anyway, I am making a career change and getting into home inspection in northwest Indiana, and hopefully, eventually in the Chicago market.

I have worked mostly in Chicago over the years, both as a blue collar union worker (Local 705) at UPS in Chicago (1974-1986) when I hurt my back. Because I am somewhat proficient with computers, I spent a few years working mostly word processing temp jobs in different types of corporate offices, in downtown Chicago, where my wife has been working for the past 20 years.

A few years ago, I finally had back surgery and have made a great recovery. I like the idea of being independent and not being at the mercy of office politics, economic layoffs, and downsizing. 

Although I will be 52 years old in June, I am coming to this new career change as a true ignoramous. A few weeks ago, I didn't know a facia from a soffit. At least I know what these are now. 

I will probably be asking a LOT of questions. This old dog can still learn some new tricks. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Inspector

*You don't sound grumpy. You're a good sport!*



Grumpy said:


> MY name is Grumpy. Yup that's what my mothe rnamed me
> 
> I work in the exterior remodeling industry with nearly a decade of experience.
> 
> Expect me to ask almost as many questions as I plan to answer.


Happy to see a neighbor from Chicago.


----------



## Inspector

Tomm said:


> I began fixing things as soon as I learned how to break them. It was a matter of ..."fix it, or do without," as Mom used to say.


When my son was a toddler, his philosophy was: "If it's fixed, break it!"


----------



## Humble Abode

From one Milwaukeean (Milwaukeeite?) to another Welcome!


----------



## Inspector

Humble Abode said:


> From one Milwaukeean (Milwaukeeite?) to another Welcome!


Yep. We went there last Saturday (May 7) to visit family in Bay View. We celebrated Mother's Day and my wife's birthday. We went to Old Country Buffet on the west side and then my dad and I went to a couple of resale stores and an antique store (West Point) by Allen Bradley on 1st St.

Spent my first 20 years there: 10 on the south side (went to Longfellow School on 21st St., just off of Greenfield), then we moved to St. Francis in 1963, where I lived with my mom and step dad until I moved to Indiana in 1974 to go to Bible college. Been here ever since. Have a house here.

How about yourself?


----------



## Inspector

housedocs said:


> LJD,
> 
> Do a google for my alias and you can figure it out.


I took you up on your offer. Let's see the results:

Could it be:

Lori J. Davis? loriweb.pair.com/tubes.html 
LJD Products Equestrian Industry in Brodheadsville, PA. Supplying saddles and bridles for a combined 70 years? www.ljdproducts.com
The Lee-Jet-Don Lion Dancers? http://www.ljdevents.com/about.html (You gotta see this one  )
LJD Enterprises provide solutions for your computer and internet needs? http://www.swcp.com/~mkochis/Pages/AboutLJD.html
Ljd-deisn? http://www.yellowmaker.com/cgi-bin/yellowmaker/se/redirect.pl?id=62&no=t1
LJD SoundWorks? members.aol.com/djpuroll
Am I getting warm? Anybody else got a guess?


----------



## Deb

*New here*

Hi,
I have recently found out that I may have a new position with the company I work for and was looking for some input. I work for a Window and Door manuf. and the new position will be Sales Rep. for Lumber yards/builders/contracters and I was just curious as to how a woman in this field are received? 

Thanks.


----------



## 747

*I didn't realize this was here*

Will intro. myself.

Hi 747 here.

Found site through the contractors site. Retired Airforce. Fly now for American Airlines. Laid up all the time in hotels. As a result became home improvement television addict. I always travel with laptop. Can always get on web in U.S. hotel. Sometime international hotels other times not. I enjoy stopping by both sites to see what you guys are up to. Its a way for me to kill time. In the event i see a post and i seen them do it on a home improvement show I will post what I seen.

Best always,


747


----------



## Inspector

Deb said:


> Hi,
> I have recently found out that I may have a new position with the company I work for and was looking for some input. I work for a Window and Door manuf. and the new position will be Sales Rep. for Lumber yards/builders/contracters and I was just curious as to how a woman in this field are received?
> 
> Thanks.


In the big city parts of the country, like Chicagoland/northwest Indiana where I live, it is commonplace for women to be in sales positions. They are quite intellegent, and as far as knowing their product or service, give men a run for their money. Anyway, women are better looking than men!  

The key is knowing your product well, and you'll get the respect of a man who also knows his product well. Stay a step ahead of the competition.


----------



## Humble Abode

Inspector said:


> How about yourself?


I'm origanally from the Ixonia/Watertown area, moved out to Milwaukee about four years ago when I was 22. I have lived mostly in West Allis and Milwaukee. I love this town, it's big but isn't big like Chicago or LA, and in an hour you can be in some of the most beautiful wilderness the upper midwest has to offer. I have been to Indiana a few times and what I have seen is pretty nice as well.


----------



## ayeppers

Hi , I'm David in mississippi. I'm not a do it Yourselfer , but then again , I am.
Construction is about all I've ever done. I now usually work alone , remodels/repairs , trim a few new houses along. I enjoy reading , hearing others ideas. I'll ask and answer a little. Been swinging at nails about 26 years now.


----------



## Humble Abode

ayeppers said:


> Hi , I'm David in mississippi. I'm not a do it Yourselfer , but then again , I am.
> Construction is about all I've ever done. I now usually work alone , remodels/repairs , trim a few new houses along. I enjoy reading , hearing others ideas. I'll ask and answer a little. Been swinging at nails about 26 years now.


Welcome to the boards David. Have you been over to www.contractortalk.com yet?


----------



## sharisavage

*I'm Shari from Fresno, Ca*

My name is Shari Savage, I'm the owner of a photography studio in Fresno, Ca and a construction junkie. I have roofed my house, tiled it, designed the landscaping and poured the concrete patios...you get the idea. We have a saying in my family that my husband wears the pants but I wear the tool belt. Right now I'm remodeling a bathroom. In my very little spare time (3 kids) I like to shoot and play tennis. Found the site when searching for instructions on how to tile a shower (next week's project). I think you guys absolutely rock. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you!


----------



## mjswindows

*Newbie*

Hello all my name is Mike I own MJS Replacement Windows & Doors here in Massachusetts. I have been in the construction business for over 20 years.
I enjoy helping others with their questions.


----------



## toolmanwannabe

*Hi all*

Hello everyone, my name is Ben. I bought my townhouse 2 years ago in the DC area and have really been into home improvement. It gives me an excuse to buy tools







. I am a mechanical engineer but unfortunately am more practiced by the book than by experience, as you can tell by my memeber name. So I try to do most of my home improvement myself, not only to save money but to learn as well. I am notorious for getting a job 90% done and instead of finishing it, I start on the next one. So presently I have about 5 projects on-going. I'm glad I found this forum because many of you seem very knowledgable and I can learn a lot from you all. Projects I have done to my house include: replacing the garage door (okay, it's child's play but was the first job I did), installed a new 1/2 bathroom from scratch (I learned a painful and wet lesson in plumbing work), replaced my lenolium foyer floor with ceramic tile, I designed and built a deck for my mom with help from my uncle, and currently am insulating and flooring my attic. Projects I want to do to my place include a deck/patio out back and finishing my basement which currently is just cinderblock walls and concrete floor. I look forward to good conversation in this forum.


----------



## redneck

toolmanwannabe said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Ben. I bought my townhouse 2 years ago in the DC area and have really been into home improvement. It gives me an excuse to buy tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a mechanical engineer but unfortunately am more practiced by the book than by experience, as you can tell by my memeber name. So I try to do most of my home improvement myself, not only to save money but to learn as well. I am notorious for getting a job 90% done and instead of finishing it, I start on the next one. So presently I have about 5 projects on-going. I'm glad I found this forum because many of you seem very knowledgable and I can learn a lot from you all. Projects I have done to my house include: replacing the garage door (okay, it's child's play but was the first job I did), installed a new 1/2 bathroom from scratch (I learned a painful and wet lesson in plumbing work), replaced my lenolium foyer floor with ceramic tile, I designed and built a deck for my mom with help from my uncle, and currently am insulating and flooring my attic. Projects I want to do to my place include a deck/patio out back and finishing my basement which currently is just cinderblock walls and concrete floor. I look forward to good conversation in this forum.


Hi Ben! Well you sound like just the person I need to answer my problem.I just bought my first home-bought my how-to books and being female,still learning my way around home improvements.My problem is my crooked toilet in my partially finished basement.Its on crooked and there isnt much room between it and the pipe from upstairs that leads to the downstairs bathroom.Do i take it off and straighten it as much i can and start over with new sealer?*******


----------



## alias521

i am david from China,i am a student,21
glad to meet u!maybe i can help if u come to this lovely country!


----------



## Rapture

The name is Matt, live in Utah (no....not Mormon), and I love Jesus. Bought first home with my wife in August '05 and looking to personalize it with some DIY work. Pleased to meet everyone.


----------



## PAULYBOY

Searching the great ether for answers to lifes most beguiling questions-as in why, oh why, did I do it? I'm a single dad with a grown daughter outta town and an 18 year old whiz kid in the house. He's a whiz in school, in martial arts, in music, but not very good with remodelling. If he was, I'd make HIM do it! I like building furniture and keepsakes, like to build light boats, teach and train in martial arts, and work with Mercedes. But, for all my abilities, redoing this house is bringing out the procrastinator in me. Did I mention that I'm gravitationally challenged?


----------



## a1steelbuildings

Hi everybody, I really like this forum. I've been visiting here for a while. Today I decided to join in. I am a manufacturer of steel buildings in lower New York and a die-hard diy when I home.


----------



## mahjohn

this feels like an AA meeting....(not that I would know what that's like....just saying .

I'm Mark, worked 3yrs with Local 26 (Union Electrician) on various big jobs in DC. Picked up lots of info from other tradesman on the job during that time, but then decided I needed to make more money and now i'm a Network Admin. All of my electrical experience is useful running network cable, and knowing what the heck a "plenum" is.

Anyway, always working on my townie, new hardwood floors, crown moulding, chair rails etc.. Built a Movie Theater with stadium seating and 120" screen as soon as I bought the place.

Current projects started and not finished (who can do just one at a time ?) Kitchen...new cabinets...hard at work on this one, new bedroom floor (laminate, must finish closets).

See ya round' the boards.


----------



## Dale

*Hi, From Sunny Cardiff, South Wales*

I just want to say hi, I think you have a great and very popular forum going on here, at the moment it's raining, but this is Wales in the UK so it's to be expected!
Thanks for letting me register to your forum as I love answering questions concerning the correct interior surface preparation, texture repairs, how to make that pattern and match/blend patterns back in & how to texture as an alternative attractive ceiling & wall coverage, being the author of TEXTURE REVIVAL" http://lulu.com/texturerevival 
I find the subject quite fascinating but there just does not seem to be enough info for the interested "diy" enthusiast, so I will do my best to help all that I can.
Regards
Dale Ovenstone
Sunny Cardiff.

http://lulu.com/texturerevival


----------



## sspeedstreet

*First post on this forum.*

My name is Neil and I live in Santa Maria, California. That's 60 miles north of Santa Barbara and about 5 miles inland from the Pacific coast. Our home is in the older part of town, built 1929-1932. Yes, we have a young town. We also own a commercial building with 4900sf, also downtown, built in 1975.

Mostly I'll be hanging around in the roofing forum as I have 9 distinct roofs on these two properties and all but one leak to some degree!

This looks like just the type of forum I've been looking (Googling) for.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Hi Dave.

Welcome


----------



## Not Sure

Hi! I'm "Not Sure," the DIY Chatroom pest! *I ask lots of questions!!!* I love that the experienced DIYers and contractors take the time to answer my questions, even though many of my questions are probably pretty lame. I'm learning gobs of stuff and I can't thank my responders enough. 

I don't want to claim that I'm a teacher because I'm not worried about being perfect with grammer and spelling when I'm in the chatroom. (It could come back to haunt me!) I work at a liquor store on Sundays. I have tons of DIY projects I'd love to do, but I have absolutely no talent. I'm also involved in a residential building project right now.

Life's good!


----------



## coorsabee

*First Time*

Hi All,

I am a first-time home owner who loves fixing up the house as much as I can by myself. I will be needing a lot of help. Hope I can find it here. I already have a problem with paint. Can I fire away with my question here?


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Hi coorsabee

Welcome to DIY Chatroom

Please post question in the forum it pertains to.

Thanks Ron


----------



## Autumnknight

Hi, my name is Steve, and I live in Spokane, WA. I have been in my house about 3 years, and am just now starting to get serious (and interested!) in doing some projects around the house. I will likely be posting about remodeling my kitchen, but tonight my main concern is painting, so I will be posting there. This is a great forum, thanks for being here!

Steve


----------



## swankette

Hello everyone! I am a nursing student in Indiana, and when I am finished with school, my husband and I are planning to have a house built. We would like to do a lot of the installation (cabinets, flooring, etc.) ourselves, so I started searching for information about different products, and found this website in a search engine. My husband and I have had a little experience with home improvement projects; however, my father-in-law was a contractor before he retired, so we have an excellent resource for information.

My other hobbies include: sewing, crafts, and creating floor plans just for fun (my fellow students said that I should have become an architect).


----------



## majakdragon

Swankette, Welcome to the Chatroom. DIYing can be fun and a real learning experience. We are all here to help you with questions and even opinions if need be. I can see why you would want to do some of the installation in your new home. Make sure you and the Builder are in agreement as far as what each of you will be doing. Most likely, unless you are planning to have most of the home built and then finish the remainder yourself, you would be required to go with the Builders schedule to prevent slowing him down. It CAN be done, but make sure you have the time to devote to each project you wish to do. Good luck with all your future projects.


----------



## swankette

Thanks, majakdragon! We are planning to have most of the house built, then completing the rest ourselves. As I told my husband, I don't see the point of paying for 30 years for things we could do ourselves. My father-in-law built his entire log cabin w/a walkout basement for about $40,000 because he was able to do nearly all the work himself. We won't be able to build our house that cheap, but hopefully it will greatly reduce our costs by doing some of the work ourselves. That is why I am researching products and learning how to install/finish/etc. now so that hopefully we will be able to do it right.


----------



## bender248

Hi, I'm Collin, from Canada, bought a condo recently and started renovating room by room slowly, been able to do most of it so far but have hit a wall recently with the electrical so here I am.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Welcome to the forums Colin.


----------

